

The place for people to share things they're willing to do for $5 - caffo
http://www.fiverr.com/

======
Qz
Main page loads fine, none of the other links seem to work for me (website
takes too long to respond error in firefox).

~~~
kgermino
Thats a problem they have been having since they launched. Seems like they
jumped into promoting it before they had the capacity to handle the traffic.
It seems like an interesting idea though.

------
fatbat
Page is loading rather slowly for me too. BTW, how is this monetized?

